# Mavericks vs San Antonio. Thumbs up



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

I am thrilled to see this game on TNT. 
I am so glad to not have to do any traveling to see this game.
(NBA TV is not in my home. I usually go to a friends house to watch when I can)


The Mavericks winning this game would be big. They could move closer to the Spurs in the standings plus be up 3 games to 0 in games this year.


Another start like the Clippers game would be nice.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It's gonna be fun...It's always fun when these two teams play each other no matter if its in Dallas or San Antonio


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, should be a great night for NBA rivalries (Spurs/Mavs & Lakers/Kings)



It's been a long time since these two teams played, so it'll be very interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Now that I have no school I can watch the game:woot:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Now that I have no school I can watch the game:woot:


Yeah, I'm off tomorrow so I'm hitting up the bar for dollar beers and watch the game while getting drunk and hitting on women... Life couldn't get much better.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

See that half court shot by Fin?!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> See that half court shot by Fin?!


It just hit the bottom of the net, such a wicked shot.

-Petey


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

46 points in the third quarter? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That is what happens when your air-ball 3s are perfect passes.

-Petey


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

wow... this got to be...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yep, the Spurs continue their erratic play, and get their asses handed to them. 



I hope the Spurs don't play the Mavs in the playoffs, because the 
Spurs just don't match up with the Mavericks.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Praise Walker( for yall out there wondering why he doesnt get enough touches 
he played well today as well as the rest of the mavs
they are now 9-3 against the twolves, lakers,spurs, and kings
the mavs will be dangerous if they continue to play like this from now on and i'll be glad when travis best gets back

but....i was very sad that duncan went out i love watching him play and i hope he comes back soon


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

oh and the mavs are playing defense well as of late and its consistent


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Praise Walker( for yall out there wondering why he doesnt get enough touches
> he played well today as well as the rest of the mavs
> they are now 9-3 against the twolves, lakers,spurs, and kings
> ...


IMO Walker had a terrible game. He did pump up the crowd twice though, but other then that I didn't see much more.

It was a well played game, Finely had a MONSTER game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

yeah but this was his best game in like a month or so cause hes in some kind of slump...so thats why I said it...but i know he could play better but this is just a start

in the first half he played horribly..but in the second half he played great


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Walker hit 2 shots (those Dunks. I have never seen Walker dunk before this year) and helped start the score hike right before Duncan got hurt.
I wouldn't say he had his best game but he helped when he needed to help.
I missed the first quarter so I missed the missed shots but he isn't the main guy on this team and I think it is great that he is trying to do what they want him to do.

A win is a win and I think Dallas would have had this even with out Duncan being hurt (It would not have been a blow out)


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Game four was a different story. Your comeback in the fourth was awesome but too late. The first half was awful on the offensive and defensive end. You guys are dangerous though because you shoot your way back into the game. I hope the guys aren't too tired for tomorrow's game against Houston.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Game four was a different story. Your comeback in the fourth was awesome but too late. The first half was awful on the offensive and defensive end. You guys are dangerous though because you shoot your way back into the game. I hope the guys aren't too tired for tomorrow's game against Houston.


Too tired??? Good one.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Game four was a different story. Your comeback in the fourth was awesome but too late. The first half was awful on the offensive and defensive end. You guys are dangerous though because you shoot your way back into the game. I hope the guys aren't too tired for tomorrow's game against Houston.


they shouldnt be


----------

